# What are the best Parker style refills?



## GouletPens (Feb 4, 2009)

I know that most of the standard parker style refills that come with the ktis are crap, and my customers love the Parker brand gel rollerball. But are there other refills, perhaps even ballpoints that might write well and perhaps last longer than the gel rollerballs? I was looking at maybe the Visconti 'space' pen refills, or some other pressurized ballpoint. I love the gels but they just drain so quickly. I just thought I'd ask what everyone likes before I go out and buy one of EVERYTHING to try for myself.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't have any problem with the Parker style refills that come with the kits... except for one that leaked, I've never had any problems myself nor any complaints from customers... I have an 8mm Euro that I made about 8 years ago. (the first pen I ever made - so it's not all that perfect,)  I used it at work for a few years before I retired and still carry it today.  It writes perfectly and is still on the original refill.  When I was working, I worked for a transportation company and most of our documents, bills of ladings, manifests, etc were multiple copies so I usually wrote through 2-5 sheets of paper.


----------



## gwilki (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the Schneider, both ballpoint and gel.


----------



## BruceA (Feb 4, 2009)

*Parker gel refills*

Parker, Schneider, Schmidt, and Visconti are gel refill brands that you need to personally test. 

Visconti in .7 (medium) and 1.0 (thick) are excellent.

Search previous posts for "parker refill" and there have been many comments you will find helpful. 

Bruce in TN.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 5, 2009)

I use original Parker Gel refills and they do not run out quickly.  I write all day in my job and a refill lasts for months.  I have a Baron rollerball that I got in a swap about 7 months ago with a Schmidt rollerball refill and I also use it all the time and it has not run out of ink yet.  Neither of them smear nor leak.  I also got Parker style refills from someone who posts here frequently.  www.perfectpenco, take a look.


----------



## djz9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I started to use the Fisher Space Pen refill for all of my Ball Points, everyone loves them so far. PM me and I can give you details if you would like to try some.

Dave


----------



## jkeithrussell (Feb 11, 2009)

I use the Parker style that comes with the kits for my personal use (pretty heavy) and have had no trouble at all.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 11, 2009)

Visconti --- cost more but they are worth it.


----------



## arjudy (Feb 11, 2009)

Visconti from thegoldennib.com


----------

